# trolling depth charts



## AC_ESS

As I am learning how that trolling world of walleye works, I found these charts on another website and thought I would post them here for the anglers who are learning.

12lbs mono
Luhr Jensen Dipsey Diver 
Line Out: 25' 50' 75' 100' 125' Side Setting on Base Plate
Small Size Dipsy(3/0) N/A N/A N/A 20' 25' 0 settings (no side planing)
Med. Size Dipsy (0) 13' 21' 27' 31' 34' 0 settings (no side planing)
Med. Size Dipsy (0) 7' 14' 19' 23' 28' 3 settings (Furthest side planing setting)
Large Size Dipsy (1) 18' 32' 44' 53' 60' 0 settings (no side planing)
Large Size Dipsy (1) 14' 24' 32' 40' 45' 3 settings (Furthest side planing setting)
Luhr Jensen Jet Diver
It floats, so when the boat stops, they rise.
Tip: Drill out holes in three locations to allow various depth settings. The closer the line tie snap is to the horizontal planing surface, the shallower it runs. 
Line Out: 25' 50' 75' 100' 125' Est. Max Depth on Long leads
Small Size (10) 7' 12' 15' 18' 20' 20'
Medium Size (20) 8' 14' 18' 20' 23' 30'
Large (30) 9' 15' 20' 24' 28' 40.'
Extra Large (40) 10' 17' 24' 28' 32' 50'
Les Davis Deep Six

Line Out: 25' 50' 75' 100' 125' 
Small Size (0) 13' 22' 29' 33' 36' 
Medium Size (1) 14' 25' 33' 40' 44' 
Large Size (2) 16' 28' 38' 46' 54' 
Luhr Jensen Pink Lady

Line Out: 25' 50' 75' 100' 125' 
Small Size (0) 11' 19' 27' 32' 36' 
Medium Size (1) 10' 18' 26' 30' 38' 
Large Size (2) 15' 2' 36' 43' 54' 


Crankbait Depth Guide
Tests were done with 100 feet of 10 lbs test mono
Model Depth (feet) Speed (mph)
Bomber 
Long 15 A 8 2.3
Long 25A 28 2.3
Model 6A 16 3.5
Fat A 19 2.9

Rebel 
Fastrac ft20 11 2.0
Fastrac ft30 14 2.1
Spoonbill D20 15 2.3
Spoonbill D20 21 1.8
We R 11 2.3
Deep Wee R 19 2.8

Cotton Cordel 
Rippling Red Fin 8 4.4
CC Shad 9 1.5
Big "O" 1/4oz 10 3.6
CD5 Walleye Diver 11 3.0
CD6 Walleye Diver 14 3.5
Deep Red Fin 24 3.8

Bagley 
Bang-O-Lure 4 3.0
Killer B-1 13 2.6
Top Gun-6 6 2.8

Luhr-Jensen 
Fingerling 30 3.1
Hot Lips 1/2oz 31 1.8
Beno 7 2.1

Storm 
Thunderstick 3/8oz 7 2.9
Thunderstick Deep 23 2.5
Thin Fin 1/2oz 15 3.7
Hot"n"Tot 1/4oz 15 2.0
Hot"n"Tot 1/2oz 17 3.0
Thunderstick Deep 23 2.5
Wiggle Wart 3/8oz 18 3.3

Normark 
Floating#7 3 4.0
Floating#9 4 3.6
Floating#11 5 2.9
Countdown#7 7 3.1
Countdown#9 9 3.9
Countdown#11 11 3.3
Jointed#11 9 3.5
Jointed#13 11 3.3
Deep Shad#5 9 2.8
Deep Shad#7 11 2.8
Deep Shad#8 14 2.8
Deep Shad#9 18 3.3


----------



## H2O Mellon

Man, that's alot of work! Hey, I'd love for you to do the same with Muskie lures!


----------



## Saugeyefisher

ac ess, Thanks for the charts, even though i have the updated trolling bible, Those are also good ones. Thanks a bunch.
Bobby


----------



## BWW

Great information. Thank you Ac_ess. I found that format hard to decipher so I drafted the attached tables. I took some artistic license with the formatting, but the data is the same as the original post. If you notice any errors with the transcription, let me know. I am sharing them in different formats so you can save them to your phone, chart plotter, or laptop. I also included the Rapala Depth Chart from the Rapala website. -Ben


----------



## GaryAcheson

Thanks Guys. A lot of good information here


----------

